# john deere 7520



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

Well theres a jd 7520 come up for sale and i was just wondering if anybody on here has any experiance with one. Now before i say more you should know its not one of the newer one, Im talking about the ones made in the 70s. The guy who is selling it doesnt have a price on it. What do you guys think its worth..... Canadian.

Not shure of year but its got 8000 hours, pto, 3pth and duals all around tires are about 60%-75%.

It looks to be in pretty good condition.

Just looking for some info before I dig any deeper

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1108&Manu=JOHN+DEERE&Mdltxt=7520&mdlx=exact&units=metric

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

How does it:
Start
Drive 
Blowby
Shift

Looks can be deceiving. Take it for ride and shift through the gears. Warm it up and see how much blowby there is.
Can you see a dyno run?
How are the hinge pins?

Just some things to keep in mind.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Really cool tractor. If I was a collector I would want one.

I think parts availability and price would make it hard to justify to make a living with.

Probably worth about the cost of 8 new tires if it's average condition.


----------



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. Going to have a look this weekend.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Remember those 20 series engines need a bit of encouragement to start in cold weather. Cold being much under tee shirt weather. Listen to it crank, if it makes a couple revolutions and then seems to crank easier or not. It should build hydraulic pressure and then destroke the pump. If the pump doesn't destroke it has enough leakage that it won't build system pressure at crank speeds. If you rock the steering wheel back and forth fairly quickly while it cranks it will dump hydraulic oil keeping pressure from building as much and slowing crank speed.


----------

